# Hail to the cheat meal Sunday....



## Uthinkso (Apr 15, 2007)

Just seems to work best for me, Sunday morning brekfast is where I step out of line for my cheat meal. Its early, I get my fix, and then have the whole day in front of me to burn it off. 

Heres the tail of the tape:
two biscuits and sausage gravy
three egg omlette w/sausauge and cheese
hash browns

God it tasted so good, and as soon as I was done eating I started planning the rest of my meals. 

As a side bar I was talking to a good BB friend of mine, and he said that having a cheat meal or even a cheat day is rather helpful to your progress. His theory is that if the body see's 3000kcal six days a week and from the same foods all the time, it is helpful to throw a 5000kcal day in there once a week to shock the body. I'm not that big a believer in this theory and choose a cheat meal rather than an entire day. Gods knows I could un-do six days of progress in one big cheat fiasco. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe him. I don't know all the science behind it, but I'm gonna have the EXACT SAME BREAKFAST.   


Yeah, I wouldn't go too crazy, but from what I've read a cheat meal is perfectly fine, if not necessary sometimes. Not just for nutritional reasons but for your own peace of mind. I'm no pro, but it seems to me you picked a perfectly logical time to do it too. You have all day Sunday to burn it off.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd eat my cheat meals pre or post workout.

And I don't believe they're really beneficial for your progress. If you want a periodized eating program, use clean foods. There's no reason why Burger King would be beneficial if it was only used once a week. That said, you should definitely eat cheat meals if you need them for mental sanity.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 15, 2007)

I cheat Friday and Saturday with some pizza or a burrito and good amount of drinking, I prolly take it overboard.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 15, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I cheat Friday and Saturday with some pizza or a burrito and good amount of drinking, I prolly take it overboard.



At least your honest, and thats the first step.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 15, 2007)

i cheat often.  because i cant always get to a place where i can get healthy food 7x a day. considering im 15.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 15, 2007)

One meal a week does the trick for me. Always on Sundays.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 15, 2007)

I had a BB friend who seemed to know his stuff, he was also a cricket coach and personal trainer I think, he also said that one day a week its beneficial to ingest a much larger amount of calories that normal and that not to worry about where the calories come from (i.e some junk food) it sounded quite convincing but im not really sure i believe it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 15, 2007)

well at the end of today here I am down on protein, up on carbs, and up on fat. Total calories remain the same at 2750kcal.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 16, 2007)

Read the "Refeeds and Leptin" sticky.  That is if you're really curious about not only the psychological, but actual progress benefits a cheat meal has for your diet.

And thank Jodi for her wisdom in the process.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya i cheat about once a week as well. Whenever going to Gf's place. No clue what she puts in the food lol. But its tasty so i dont hesitate.


----------



## ss4vegeta1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Your not going to believe my cheat I had last week. I said to myself I havn't had McDonalds in like 5yrs. I had some coupons from the paper. Anyway here it is lol
2 Big Macs
Large Fry
1 Small Vanilla Shake
1/2 Chicken Sandwich
1 package of twizzlers watermelon pull n peel (big pack).

I can't wait this week I am feeling pepperoni pizza with garlic knots and maybe some oreos yum.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 17, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Read the "Refeeds and Leptin" sticky.  That is if you're really curious about not only the psychological, but actual progress benefits a cheat meal has for your diet.
> 
> And thank Jodi for her wisdom in the process.



Don't forget that a refeed and a cheat are completely different. Refeeds = lots of carbs and very little fat... my cheat meals usually just end up being carbs, fats, etc etc. A proper refeed will yield much better results than an unplanned cheat meal, IMO.



ss4vegeta1 said:


> Your not going to believe my cheat I had last week. I said to myself I havn't had McDonalds in like 5yrs. I had some coupons from the paper. Anyway here it is lol
> 2 Big Macs
> Large Fry
> 1 Small Vanilla Shake
> ...



 That is awesome. Hahahha


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 17, 2007)

Just added carbs with very little fat for me has always been a sufficient cheat.  I don't like to cheat with junk food because I have forced myself to lose a taste for it all together.

I prefer my cheat to just be allowing myself to consume added portions on my first couple of meals (my carb up meals).  I still enjoy the feeling of being nice and full from time to time.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2007)

ss4vegeta1 said:


> Your not going to believe my cheat I had last week. I said to myself I havn't had McDonalds in like 5yrs. I had some coupons from the paper. Anyway here it is lol
> 2 Big Macs
> Large Fry
> 1 Small Vanilla Shake
> ...


  You couldn't pay me to eat that crap 

Send me to a seafood buffet in Vegas or New England or Cheesecake factory and I'll clean house but fast food  =


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You couldn't pay me to eat that crap
> 
> Send me to a seafood buffet in Vegas or New England or Cheesecake factory and I'll clean house but fast food  =





I'm with you on the cheescake Jodi. I could do some serious damage if I got near that stuff.


----------



## Mango (Apr 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You couldn't pay me to eat that crap



Me neither.   

I think I'd do it for 8 million.  That seems right.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 17, 2007)

I LOVE SEAFOOD BUFFETS!!!! 

Two words for ya: Boston Lobster Feast.


Ok, that's 3, but by the time you read it, I'll have eaten the lobster already.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2007)

If I could binge on anything it would be a clam bake.........


----------



## Yanick (Apr 17, 2007)

Once every two months or so me and my buddies have sunday dinner at a place in the City called Plataforma. Brazilian Barbeque, you flip a little coaster thing to its green side and there is non stop waiters coming up to you with any cut of any meat you can think of. They also have these fried bananas that i can't get enough of. Those sunday's i can't sleep on my stomach.


----------



## Ronald (Apr 18, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I cheat Friday and Saturday with some pizza or a burrito and good amount of drinking, I prolly take it overboard.



yeah my cheat days are saturday nights, beer and hot wings.  mmmmmmmmm.

I also bought a season ticket package to watch the yankees every saturday so those will be extended cheat meals, (all day) haha


----------



## Mrquest (Apr 18, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Once every two months or so me and my buddies have sunday dinner at a place in the City called Plataforma. Brazilian Barbeque, you flip a little coaster thing to its green side and there is non stop waiters coming up to you with any cut of any meat you can think of. They also have these fried bananas that i can't get enough of. Those sunday's i can't sleep on my stomach.




We have that here too, but its is expensive.


If you wait for the good stuff they have like steak wrapped in peppered bacon, on man that is the stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Once every two months or so me and my buddies have sunday dinner at a place in the City called Plataforma. Brazilian Barbeque, you flip a little coaster thing to its green side and there is non stop waiters coming up to you with any cut of any meat you can think of. They also have these fried bananas that i can't get enough of. Those sunday's i can't sleep on my stomach.



Plataforma is brilliant!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Plataforma is brilliant!




Is this a chain or national franchise???

We have a few Mongolian BBQ joints. Thats as cool as we get for something in the arena of fresh meat cooked while you wait.


Also I'd like to give props to myself....for once I posted a thread where I wasn't whining like a little bitch  Whomever said this weight loss/cut business was easy can suck it.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 19, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Also I'd like to give props to myself....for once I posted a thread where I wasn't whining like a little bitch  Whomever said this weight loss/cut business was easy can suck it.



 It surely isn't easy... until you get the hang of it. Now I look forward to cooking my meals. As a matter of fact I just got done cooking 2 days worth of meals and loved it.


----------

